

Breathtaking Photos of Modern Architecture - Mgalac
http://oddizy.com/breathtaking-photos-of-modern-architecture/

======
Mithrandir
More of these amazing photos are on Flickr:
<https://secure.flickr.com/photos/tjintjelaar/>

------
camo
Boring. Would be nice to see a 'breathtaking' photo in color.

